

The Ultimate Guide to Scrapebox SEO - mikeyur
http://www.jacobking.com/ultimate-guide-to-scrapebox

======
jusob
A guide for spamming!

~~~
duskwuff
Yeah... everything this guide is talking about is scummy, spammy, destructive
activity. Proxy abuse, content theft, comment spam, the works.

If the author of this article is reading this comment: congratulations, you
are going out of your way to make the web a worse place. Please fuck off and
die, kthx.

